

Mark Cuban Is Wrong. If You Work, You Should Get Paid for It - fraXis
https://smallbusiness.yahoo.com/advisor/mark-cuban-wrong-paid-172936643.html

======
valarauca1
Mark Cuban has been a long time supporter of Objectivism, its not surprising
he'd be dead wrong on a lot of basic political and economic commonalities.

As an example a quote from Objectivism's Founder:

"[The Native Americans] didn't have any rights to the land and there was no
reason for anyone to grant them rights which they had not conceived and were
not using.... What was it they were fighting for, if they opposed white men on
this continent? For their wish to continue a primitive existence, their
"right" to keep part of the earth untouched, unused and not even as property,
just keep everybody out so that you will live practically like an animal, or
maybe a few caves above it. Any white person who brought the element of
civilization had the right to take over this continent."

